# BSM Naruto Vs EMS Madara



## skywardstrike (Sep 4, 2013)

Location: Madara Vs Five Kages

Intel: Manga

Restrictions: Madara cant use Rinnegan and isnt an Edo

Starting distance: 100m

Naruto has two clones loading up sage mode chakra to back him up and starts off with Bijuu Sage Mode Chakra full.

Who do you think takes it??

Im going with Naruto High diff


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 4, 2013)

lololol

10 char


----------



## Jagger (Sep 4, 2013)

Lel. BSM Naruto stomps now. Well, not that much of a curbstomping fight, but it's clear as water Naruto is the superior one between these two. Edo Madara and BSM Naruto are probably equal by now.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Chad (Sep 4, 2013)

Too soon man.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 4, 2013)

It's never too soon for the Uchiha fanboys realize how far they're from Naruto.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 4, 2013)

Naruto doesn't need to combine the modes when he already makes bijuudamas the size of PS and blocks the juubi's laserbeam with his tails.

Firepower: *BM Naruto by a landslide*

Defense: *BM Naruto by a landslide*

Mobility: *BM Naruto by a landslide*

Size: *EMS Madara by a landslide*

don't see how madara wins this.


----------



## Tsunami (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Panther (Sep 5, 2013)

BSM is not needed, by feats, BM is more then enough to defeat EMS Madara.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Sep 5, 2013)

madara wins despite the inflated claims about narutos power by his fandom.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 5, 2013)

It's basically 100 percent Kurama covered in Susanoo vs  Bijuu Sage Mode and whoever one believes have the better overall offensive+defense would win more times then not.


----------



## trance (Sep 5, 2013)

If Madara has Kurama, then probably Madara still. If not, Naruto stomps _so_ goddamn hard...


----------



## puma21 (Sep 5, 2013)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> madara wins despite the inflated claims about narutos power by his fandom.



Explain how, BM Naruto is far superior in terms of both offensive and defensive feats as well as far better mobility. I don't see ps harming bm Naruto if the Juubi couldn't. Don't even start with cutting is more effective than a blast, that's no longer relevant considering the Juubi's multiple tiers above Madara.

BM is enough.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 5, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Size: *EMS Madara by a landslide*
> .



I disagree. PS is just as big as Full Kurama. 
Kurama is huge as well
*EMS Madara by a landslide*

but since Naruto has only 50% he's smaller, but not "landslide"
****

as for the topic, Naruto was already stronger than him.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 5, 2013)

If Mads has Kurama he wins.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> If Mads has Kurama he wins.


...how? Madara has his Kurama throw his power around randomly and not intelligently? Doesn't get the Sage Mode boost of power that Naruto's Kurama form does? Can't focus its power like Naruto can? How does Madara win when the manga built up that Jinchuriki make Biju stronger from focusing their powers?


----------



## Jagger (Sep 5, 2013)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> madara wins despite the inflated claims about narutos power by his fandom.


No, Naruto wins and this is coming from someone who doesn't have an inner fanboy towards Naruto. It's obvious by now he surpassed EMS Madara and is equal to Edo Madara if we exclude his hypothetical abilities and his trump card.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 5, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...how? Madara has his Kurama throw his power around randomly and not intelligently? Doesn't get the Sage Mode boost of power that Naruto's Kurama form does? Can't focus its power like Naruto can? How does Madara win when the manga built up that Jinchuriki make Biju stronger from focusing their powers?



I'm watching football now so I'll get back to you tommorrow.


----------



## Bigolbitties (Sep 5, 2013)

just wait for dem feat to drop in


----------



## Lurko (Sep 5, 2013)

Exactly not yet but in a week bsm will have feats to win not now.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 5, 2013)

IMO BM can at least match EMS Madara at his level. BSM by powerscaling takes this rather easily.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Sep 5, 2013)

EMS Madara takes this with 100% Kurama protecting his Susanoo.

 Without it, he loses.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 6, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> EMS Madara takes this with 100% Kurama protecting his Susanoo.
> 
> Without it, he loses.


BM Naruto was already producing far stronger Bijudama's than 100% Kurama due to the focusing effect Kurama gets from being a Jinchuriki, and BM Naruto could tank the blast of the Jyubi. 

Just having '100% Kurama' isn't an automatic win due to how Madara _controls_ Kurama: he doesn't focus Kurama's power (and can't since he's not a Jinchuriki), doesn't use Kurama's other abilities (roar, emotion sensing, etc.) and Susano'o doesn't completely protect him. Yet a Biju Sage Mode Naruto, whose _PRESSURING JUBITO IN HIS SECOND FORM_ loses to EMS Madara with an unfocus, wild Kurama?


----------



## maupp (Sep 6, 2013)

Wait am I supposed to understand that people thought that BM alone wasn't enough before ...lol BM alone was capable of owning EMS Mads, BSM just make it a stomp...EMS Mads doent have anything to harm BM naruto, the guy tanked juubi laserdama, nothing in EMS Mads arsenal come anywhere close to the juubi laserdama and BM Naruto tanked it 

BM Naruto alone could waste EMS Mads, BSM will rape


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 6, 2013)

Damn people are underestimating BM 

Naruto flicked away 5 Bijuu bombs like they were nothing with his speed in BM. BM Naruto is more than enough to contend with EMS Madara.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 6, 2013)

Omg the wank in this place is disgusting and I thought the obd was the cancerdome...


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2013)

Ƶero said:


> Damn people are underestimating BM
> 
> Naruto flicked away 5 Bijuu bombs like they were nothing with his speed in BM. BM Naruto is more than enough to contend with EMS Madara.



and they will keep doing that because they dont want to believe that their beloved Madara and
Hashi have been surpassed.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 6, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Omg the wank in this place is disgusting and I thought the obd was the cancerdome...


>Can't make a decent argument.
>Calls everyone cancerous.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Sep 6, 2013)

madara gets domesticated


----------



## Lurko (Sep 6, 2013)

Jagger said:


> >Can't make a decent argument.
> >Calls everyone cancerous.



I can but you it's not worth it because you aren't going to agree.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 6, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I can but you it's not worth it because you aren't going to agree.


So wait, even though Naruto has superior speed, strength, durability, and firepower just in his normal Biju Mode, he doesn't comfortably win against EMS Madara in his Biju Sage Mode which increases all four areas a lot more?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 6, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So wait, even though Naruto has superior speed, strength, durability, and firepower just in his normal Biju Mode, he doesn't comfortably win against EMS Madara in his Biju Sage Mode which increases all four areas a lot more?


Naruto has better speed but not by a lot, in durability and firepower he doesn't hit me as superior at all considering it took that giant wood beast to take down just his susano let alone 100% ninetails and for firepower he has an 100% ninetails boosted by an perfect susano so until Naruto gets more feats not really.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 6, 2013)

And I think Bsm will surpass Hashi and Mads but let him show more feats just wait bro.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 6, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Naruto has better speed but not by a lot, in durability and firepower he doesn't hit me as superior at all considering it took that giant wood beast to take down just his susano let alone 100% ninetails and for firepower he has an 100% ninetails boosted by an perfect susano so until Naruto gets more feats not really.



I don't think madara gets kurama in this thread....

BM Naruto has already shown superior durability to PS when he blocked the juubi's laser with just 6 of his tails unless you think shinsuusenjuu can dish more power than the V1 juubi.

He's already shown superior firepower when he casually used a bijuudama the same size as PS.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> And I think Bsm will surpass Hashi and Mads but let him show more feats just wait bro.



This is EMS Madara w/o Kurama, that guy is not even on the same level as Hashirama.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 6, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Naruto has better speed but not by a lot, in durability and firepower he doesn't hit me as superior at all considering it took that giant wood beast to take down just his susano let alone 100% ninetails and for firepower he has an 100% ninetails boosted by an perfect susano so until Naruto gets more feats not really.


Naruto is far faster. Just by moving past five Bijudama he sent them flying miles away, and destroyed Madara's Mokuton Ryu with just his sheer speed. And yes, BM Naruto has superior durability: he could take the Jubi's Bijudama beam head on without major damage, and his firepower is also superior since he can casually launch Super Bijudamas, something Madara's controlled Kurama can't do.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 6, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> I don't think madara gets kurama in this thread....
> 
> BM Naruto has already shown superior durability to PS when he blocked the juubi's laser with just 6 of his tails unless you think shinsuusenjuu can dish more power than the V1 juubi.
> 
> ...



I'm talking about Ems mads with ninetails,  if he doesn't get ninetails then Inagree he loses and it wouldn't suprise me jubbi v1 wasn't all that impressive besides the speed and durability.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 6, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I'm talking about Ems mads with ninetails,  if he doesn't get ninetails then Inagree he loses and it wouldn't suprise me jubbi v1 wasn't all that impressive besides the speed and durability.


Even with Kurama, EMS Madara loses due to how he _uses_ Kurama. He regards him as a brainless beast, doesn't focus Kurama's power like Naruto does, and Kurama can't use Naruto's ninjutsu, speed, strength, or durability at all.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 6, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I'm talking about Ems mads with ninetails,  if he doesn't get ninetails then Inagree he loses and it wouldn't suprise me jubbi v1 wasn't all that impressive besides the speed and durability.



okay, well if he gets the ninetails then I think i think ur assessment is an understandable one.

But as for V1 juubi, up to your standards of what's considered impressive or not, are you saying that the laserdama it used is weaker than either the attack Naruto and bee used on it (which it tanked) or the attack we saw at VoTe?

If so by what reasoning?  Because I think that the laser overpowering 9 bijuudamas without even getting weaker is a very impressive feat.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 6, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> okay, well if he gets the ninetails then I think i think ur assessment is an understandable one.
> 
> But as for V1 juubi, up to your standards of what's considered impressive or not, are you saying that the laserdama it used is weaker than either the attack Naruto and bee used on it (which it tanked) or the attack we saw at VoTe?
> 
> If so by what reasoning?  Because I think that the laser overpowering 9 bijuudamas without even getting weaker is a very impressive feat.



The attack that was used at the vote and laser was impressive but not too much tbh .


----------



## Zooted (Sep 6, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> EMS Madara takes this with 100% Kurama protecting his Susanoo.
> 
> Without it, he loses.



100% kurama is weaker than bm naruto. He can't make the super TBB when madara controls him nor the same speed, jutsus etc. And the PS armor IMO can't tank the super TBB


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 6, 2013)

Tailed Beast Mode Naruto could arguably get past the defenses of Perfect Susano'o even without the usage of Tailed Beast Bombs, his Wind Style: Rasenshuriken, massively enhanced by the perfect control of the Kurama's chakra, was capable of effortlessly slicing through two of the Ten-Tails' tails, in the latter's second evolved form, which in turn survived his own fully-powered blast (, continent level).

So indeed, I don't really believe Naruto requires Sage Mode to win this.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 7, 2013)

^

I love this man.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Sep 7, 2013)

Depends on how much damage PS covering Kurama can take as well as if Madara can outlast the time limit of Naruto's BM.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 7, 2013)

I believe Madara might outlast Naruto in his giant chakra cloak not because of the amount of chakra, but the link they possesess between Naruto and Kurama. Last time it was around 8 minutes but that was around 20-30 chapters ago, so the duration must be longer by now.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 7, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Tailed Beast Mode Naruto could arguably get past the defenses of Perfect Susano'o even without the usage of Tailed Beast Bombs, his Wind Style: Rasenshuriken, massively enhanced by the perfect control of the Kurama's chakra, was capable of effortlessly slicing through two of the Ten-Tails' tails, in the latter's second evolved form, which in turn survived his own fully-powered blast (, continent level).
> 
> So indeed, I don't really believe Naruto requires Sage Mode to win this.



The tails have always sort of been the weakest point of a bijū, from what I recall. Remember when Sasuke sliced through a tail of the Hachibi with chidori eisō? It's obvious his fūton: rasenshuriken was extremely strong, but I feel that it's feat against the Juubi's tail isn't a good indicator of it's full power.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 7, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I believe Madara might outlast Naruto in his giant chakra cloak not because of the amount of chakra, but the link they possesess between Naruto and Kurama. Last time it was around 8 minutes but that was around 20-30 chapters ago, so the duration must be longer by now.


Have a feeling the duration is a little over 10-15 minutes now. With Sage Mode too, its potentially higher.



Signa Inferemus said:


> The tails have always sort of been the weakest point of a bijū, from what I recall. Remember when Sasuke sliced through a tail of the Hachibi with chidori eisō?


Not so on the Jyubi though. The Jyubi took a combined barrage from the powered up Alliance, including a Bijudama from Bee without any damage. Yet Naruto could still sever the tails.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 7, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Have a feeling the duration is a little over 10-15 minutes now. With Sage Mode too, its potentially higher.



Why would sennin mōdō raise the duration of their transformation?



> Not so on the Jyubi though. The Jyubi took a combined barrage from the powered up Alliance, including a Bijudama from Bee without any damage. Yet Naruto could still sever the tails.



I said that the tails seem to be the weak point of tailed beasts. Those aren't the Juubi's tails.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 7, 2013)

Signa Inferemus said:


> Why would sennin mōdō raise the duration of their transformation?


Possibly keep it in longer due to the Sage Chakra being created.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 7, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Possibly keep it in longer due to the Sage Chakra being created.



Yeah, I know what you meant, but _why_ exactly would the creation of sage chakra allow them to keep the link up for longer? You haven't actually provided a reason.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 7, 2013)

Signa Inferemus said:


> I said that the tails seem to be the weak point of tailed beasts. Those aren't the Juubi's tails.


What? Those are the Jyuubi's tails. His tails have hands on them, remember? Hell even Kurama doesn't follow that logic, his tails could block the Jyubi's beam AND a Senpo: Cho Odama Rasengan, remember?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 7, 2013)

The Hachibi tails could block Juubi's bijuudamas but Obito cut one in half with a shuriken.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 7, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> The Hachibi tails could touch the Juubi's bijuudamas but Obito cut one in half with a shuriken.



fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 7, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> The Hachibi tails could block Juubi's bijuudamas but Obito cut one in half with a shuriken.



The Juubi's tails have taken way more punishment that Perfect Susano'o has, so it's not an absurd belief.

The NaruKyuubi powered cutting attacks supported by the powered Hyuuga and even a Bijuudama still failed to damage them.

Rasenshuriken cut them in half casually.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 7, 2013)

Senpo COFRSz to each of PSusanoo's limbs.

/thread.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 7, 2013)

There's also the fact that first-form Ten-Tails survived Tailed Beast Mode Naruto + Eight-Tails' combined blast (2.6 teratons) completely unscathed, including his tails.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 8, 2013)

*Naruto blitz Madara and takes his transformer toy down with his black testicles.*


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 8, 2013)

Naruto has Plot No Jutsu in his arsenal. Of course Madara's gonna lose , especially without Rinnegan,  Edo Tensei, and Mokuton.


----------

